# Ysera- New Revenge (horde)



## ladischami (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,

die Gilde New Revenge sucht noch nach netten und Zielsträbigen Membern, in erster Linie sind Heiler und Tanks sehr wilkommen aber natürlich auch an DD´s sind wir nicht abgeneigt.

Wir wollen uns erweitern und natürlich auch erfolgreich sein...also ne gewisse Mutivation sollte natürlich auch vorhanden sein....ansonsten steht der Spielspaß bei uns im Vordergrund ( so sollte es ja auch sein).

ihr könnt gern mal unser forum besuchen  unter: www.new revenge.de.vu--und evtl. ne kleine Bewerbung hinterlassen oder meldet euch einfach bei Large-Ladischami-Orkopus oder Kaíron....

dann meldet euch mal fleißig und vieleicht sieht man sich dann im game

eure Ladi


----------

